# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Bleak outlook for Europe's toads

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 25th, 2008: Bleak outlook for Europe's toads*

More than half of Europe's amphibians could be extinct by 2050, a team of UK researchers has warned.

Climate change, habitat destruction and disease were the main factors threatening the species' long-term survival, they added.

Scientists from the Zoological Society of London (ZSL) said creatures in Italy and Iberia were at most risk.  

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7635714.stm

----------


## justin shockey

crazy that blows

----------


## Kurt

Sadly, this is going on all around the world, even in pristine enviroments. I find a lot of people outside scientific/herpetological circles just don't give a s**t. Thats the response I got from my brother last weekend. So how do you reach these people and get them to care?

----------


## justin shockey

i don't know but we need to

----------

